# [Kernel] Iniciar varios kernels 2.6/3.0 (Cerrado)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas.

Queria consultar algo bastante trivial pero dado que si me equivoco en algun concepto voy a tener que entrar con chroot, lo cual quiero evitar, lo consulto aca.

Tengo el kernel 2.6.39-r3 hoy en mi maquina corriendo. Quiero compilar el 3.* (no recuerdo exacta la version que tengo ahora, con la USE symlink)

La idea es tener ambos kernels, ya que pasar desde 2.6 a 3.0 usando el .config seria medio, del todo, peligroso y quiero hacer el 3.* desde cero.

De acuerdo al manual gentoo:

```
9.  Ejecutar múltiples núcleos

Podrá haber notado que al instalar las fuentes de su núcleo más nuevo, las fuentes para sus otros núcleos no fueron desinstaladas. Esto es a propósito y permite cambiar fácilmente entre núcleos distintos.

El cambiar entre múltiples núcleos es tan sencillo como dejar que permanezcan las fuentes bajo /usr/src/ y los binarios bzImage en la partición de arranque /boot (con sus líneas de referencia en el archivo de configuración del gestor de arranque). Cada vez que inicie, será presentado un menú de opciones de núcleos para elegir cuál iniciar. 
```

Si yo mantengo las fuentes del anterior y agrego la nueva linea al Grub.conf deberia poder elegir entre ambos kernels. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?

De paso si alguno tiene algun dato relevante sobre el 3.* lo agradeceria

Gracias de antemano a todos.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Fri Oct 28, 2011 4:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rgawenda

```
eselect kernel
```

Con ese comando manejas el simlink.

Yo no he experimentado problemas por hacer un make oldconfig del 2.6.39 al 3.0

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

El tema es que la configuracion debe cambiar considerablemente. En teoria no se aconseja clonar inicialmente la configuraicon en kernels tan distintos.

Gracias.

----------

## rgawenda

En realidad no. No hay nada drástico en el 3.0. De hecho el mayor cambio es en la numeración.

----------

## Latinvs

Por lo que leí, el cambio de numeración se debió más a una cuestión "estética" que a cambios verdaderamente importantes; esta versión del núcleo podría haberse numerado 2.6.40, per oa Torvalds y cía. les parecía que ya estaba bien de casi 8 años con la versión 2.6. Vamos, que fue más una cuestión de aburrimiento que otra cosa.

Yo he usado el mismo .config para mi 3.0.6 que para mi 2.6.39 y todo me funciona bien, así que no creo que debas preocuparte. No obstante harás bien en conservar el núcleo antiguo durante algún tiempo, por si acaso.

Los fuentes antiguos no hacen falta si no vas a volver a compilarlos, al menos eso me dijeron en un reciente hilo en el que pregunté sobre borrar archivos para liberar espacio; lo que debes conservar, obviamente, es el núcleo 2.6.39 compilado que está en tu /boot. Recuerda que habrá varios módulos y controladores que deberás reemerger para el nuevo núcleo, por ejemplo el oficial de tu tarjeta Nvidia.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> el cambio de numeración se debió más a una cuestión "estética"

 

según creo fue mas bien porque la numeración ya no tenía sentido dado el modelo de desarollo actual. 

Históricamente el segundo dígito del kernel mostraba si el kernel era de desarollo o no ( si era par era de la rama estable), con lo que 2.6.x se suponía que iba a ser la rama estable y que habría una rama inestable ( 2.7.x supuestamente) para el desarollo de la siguiente serie, la 2.8.x. 

Esto al final no fue así y se pasó a incorporar todos los cambios directamente a la rama 2.6.x y se crearon los asi llamados kernels "estables" para aquellos que lo necesitaran ( era un clamor entre las distros orientadas a servidores p.ej. Creo que aún hoy Redhat, Centos o SuSe siguen con el 2.6.9. en su rama estable).

Pero lo que se dice arriba, el .config de un 2.6.x debería servirte sin problemas para un 3.x. No hubo cambios sustanciales en lo que es la configuración del kernel.

saluetes

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Les agradezco, me informe más de lo que pense iba a hacerlo.

----------

## johnlu

Yo siempre copio los .config de una versión anterior a la nueva, nunca he tenido mayor problema. Eso sí, siempre hago menuconfig para asegurarme de que todo está en su lugar.

----------

## rgawenda

 *johnlu wrote:*   

> Yo siempre copio los .config de una versión anterior a la nueva, nunca he tenido mayor problema. Eso sí, siempre hago menuconfig para asegurarme de que todo está en su lugar.

 

Es más recomendable hacer make oldconfig para ver realmente las diferencias y/o novedades

----------

## johnlu

 *rgawenda wrote:*   

> Es más recomendable hacer make oldconfig para ver realmente las diferencias y/o novedades

 

Gracias, lo probaré la próxima vez.

----------

## opotonil

Yo uso el mismo sistema que @johnlu ya que por lo que recuerdo el make oldconfig estaba mejor para ver las diferencias y/o novedades pero no te permitía ver la ayuda del kernel, para las novedades.

¿hay alguna forma de acceder a la ayuda del kernel desde make oldconfig?

Salu2.

----------

## johnlu

Yo actualizo mis kernels con genkernel, he visto que en la salida que da dice algo como "executing oldconfig", supongo que será esto. Pero no sé qué efecto tiene pues yo sobreescribo el .config.

----------

## rgawenda

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make help

# make randconfig

# make install
```

----------

